# White cottony patches!?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi. My Lemon Tetra is showing very sudden signs of white cottony patched. I know this sounds like the classic description of fungus but I don't think it is. This is a white cottony line that runs all the way down the gills and up one side of the tetra's back.:shock:

I don't know what it is! I was doing some major item re-arrangeing in my GatorSwamp tank that I am makeing my quarantine tank for the amazon/tetra tank. I just got some lighting that has a Kelvin rateing of over 9000k, so I was moving out my fake plants. I expect my live plant growth to take off soon, so the fake plants have been removed. The tank only has aponogeton bulbs in it. They aren't that big.

I am thinking that I might have accidently injured Bro, the Lemon tetra, when I was moving the decor out. I actually think I injured him by the way he darted out from underneath the fake plant. I am thinking that I might have stirred up a nasty diesase that I (thought) I got rid of a long time ago.

What do fish's scales look like when they are damaged?

Thanks!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you post pictures of what you are trying to describe and list your tank stats please? (including current test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH)
I will do what I can to help you.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish I could take a picture of the tetra, but I can't get a picture of the injury. The problem might be alot worse than what I origanally thought. The spot on the tetra is ONLY visable with the full spectrum lighting! I is not visable when the light is off. Now that I have seen it upclose, I turned off the lights. I noticed a pink, discolored spot on the gills. I could have been there for a long time, I don't know.

Bro has a history of being sick with an unknown diesase. I thought I cured it but now I am not so sure. I don't know if what Bro has is an internal or external problem. Will it hurt to add Stress Coat? If I did hurt him, that would make him less likely to get sick, right? I don't know what it would do if he was sick, though.

Unfortunately, pics are impossible. The camera does flash and the picture is too bright, no flash, too fuzzy. As much as I hate to admit, I think the only way to see the infection/diesase/serious injury/whatever it is...is my description on the post above. I will try again later, it might have been the night-interferance that made it so hard for my camera to focus last night.

As far as activity, he is no different than any other tetra I have ever had. No difference in activity at all so far. I haven't fed the fish since I noticed the spot on Bro.

Thanks for helping. I know it is diffecult to picture, but if you suggest something, I will look into it and no hard feelings if it wasn't the "right answer".

Thanks!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Even if I can't see a photo of the sick fish I will still need the other information listed at the link to the sticky as I requested. I can't suggest anything until I know the tank stats and population, etc. and most especially current test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. along with temp, etc.

Stress coat is not going to be of much help in a situation like this, I would suggest against adding anything to the water at this time except water conditioner when doing water changes.

Once you post that info then I should be better able to help diagnose the problem and help you find a proper and safe treatment.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ooops! Forgot to leave you the link to the sticky with the questions I need answered...

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/must-read-all-members-please-read-652/

Sorry! Its after 830am and I haven't had sleep in more than 24 hrs, I apologize for forgetting the link earlier.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Oops! So sorry! I forgot about this sticky. I knew it was on the Betta Emergency thing, but I didn't know this forum had one. Here it is.


1. What is the size of your tank? *10 gallon QT*

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used. *Ammonia, 0.0ppm/API*

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? *FW*

4. How long the aquarium has been set up? *6 months*

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? *6 fish total; 2 Lemon Tetras, 3 Corydoras, Swordtail*

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? *(this is the QT, I am QT the cories)*

7. What temperature is the tank water currently? *74*F (usually 76)*

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? *Yes, about 5 aponogeton bulbs. 1 full grown.*

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity. *I think it is an Aqua-Tech 5-15 Power Filter*

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)? *Airstone setup.*

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)? *There is alot of natural sunlight. 9350k lighting 13 hours a day, on a timer.*

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate? *Unfortunately, I ran out of de-chlorinater a week ago. Getting some today. Way behind on WC.*

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule? *Once or Twice a day. Flakes, and occasionally Freeze-dried bloodworms.*

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish? *Bro has a whiteish, pinkish coloring, seemingly internal.*

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. *No Treatments have been used in almost a month.*


That is the little form-thingy. I don't have anyway to test nitrates, though. They are way to expensive at Walmart! 25 strips (that aren't accurate) for $13!

All the other fish seem fine. I have a movie that will show everything but I don't know how to post video. I don't have a YouTube accont, do I need one? I have the video and I just need help posting it. 

Thanks!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

A video may be of help... maybe one of the mods can assist with how to approach that?

Without nitrite or nitrate readings that isn't a whole lot to work with. Thats like ripping out the last 2/3's of a book and then sitting down to read it. 

How often do you normally perform water changes? How long since the last one, and how much each time?

Do you have carbon in the filter?

Cottony patches usually indicate a fungal infection, the hard part is in determining if it is fungal or viral, and if there is any sign of bacteria at the same time. There are not a lot of medication options that are safe for lemon tetras. Most meds will cause more harm than good. If this is an injury of some sort, keeping the water really clean and stable is most important. If a fish's immune system is strong they are able to fight off many problems without medication. You might want to try adding some brine shrimp to their diet and soak it in Zoe vitamin supplement for 10 minutes before straining and then feeding to the fish. Live adult brine is best for this, but frozen can work too if it is soaked the entire 10 minutes. This will help to boost the immune system a bit more.

I'm going to wait to suggest anything else until I see if there is a way to watch your video. Hopefully a mod will be along soon and can address it for us. 

For right now the best thing to do is just focus on clean water and healthy diet.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Carbon filtration; yes. The tank is on Carbon Filtration. It is not ideal. I will probably replace it with sponge later.

I am not happy about lack of nitrate testing. I know it is high, but other than that, I am in the dark.:-( I can't find some accurate way to test that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.

The reason for the major lack of WC is the concentration of ammonia that is in my tap. I have been waiting several weeks to go to my "local" Petsmart (55 minutes away) just so I can pickup some Prime. The prime should make the ammonia safe until the bacterial colony can break it down. That is probably the reason the nitrates are so high...all the converted ammonia?

After Petsmart this afternoon, I will not have to wait 2 minutes to fill a gallon and 2 hours to let the fridge water (with slightly less ammonia than the tap) sit. I will be able to get it room tempreture, right from the tap. Water Changes have never been so convinient in this house!

I hope one of the moderators is reading this, so they can help me with my video. The video will show all.

Thanks!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, Bro died last night. He was fine one minute, I walked out of the room and came back 5 minutes later. He didn't make it. It happened so fast.

I wish I could post the vid, but I ask, and you can't upload vids to post. Only youtube and direct links. I don't know what kind of info it takes to sign up for Youtube and get an account.

I guess this might just be a mystery that will never be solved.

Thanks for the help bettababy!

small fry out.:-(


----------

